# Onroad racing @ Joe's Hobby barn Terre Haute,IN



## royz400 (Oct 23, 2007)

We are going to start an On road program that will run on Saturdays. This will go in effect starting Jan 31st 2009. Doors open at 10:00am with racing starting at 1:00pm sharp. We will do 2 heats and a main. At this point we will mainly focus on a VTA class but any 3 will make a class. The cost of racing is going to be $8.00 a class. we are going to follow the Vta rules that are already put in place. here is a link to the rules.http://www.apexspeed.com/usvintagetransam/rules/index.html This is all new to the Barn as we have always been an oval track. THE OVAL PROGRAM WILL STILL BE RAN ON SUNDAYS AS ALWAYS. We do have an older counting system that does not support PT's but we have enough transponders for everyone. So come on out and give it a try. If any one has any questions email me @ [email protected] and I will respond as soon as I can.


----------



## kingkart (Dec 11, 2007)

I Will Be There.:thumbsup: Will There Be Lesson On How To Turn Right?


----------



## royz400 (Oct 23, 2007)

yeah we all are gonna need that lesson.


----------



## kingkart (Dec 11, 2007)

dodgeit, you know you want to:wave:


----------



## dodgeit (Dec 12, 2007)

kingkart said:


> dodgeit, you know you want to:wave:


man that hurts. i'd love to run that class but their racing on sat.  and since i'm on my winter lay off i don't have enough money for that wal-mart trip to get to run it . i already had to give up my left @ % * to race the nat'l this week end.  but man i can't wait it's going to be a blast. :woohoo:


----------



## modsrus (Nov 12, 2007)

dodgeit said:


> man that hurts. i'd love to run that class but their racing on sat.  and since i'm on my winter lay off i don't have enough money for that wal-mart trip to get to run it . i already had to give up my left @ % * to race the nat'l this week end.  but man i can't wait it's going to be a blast. :woohoo:


You got two , You don't need them anymore , come and race


----------



## dodgeit (Dec 12, 2007)

modsrus said:


> You got two , You don't need them anymore , come and race


ya that's right. but i'v got very little fule and the guarge gets realy cold to try and race on saterdays


----------



## 67-4-fun (Feb 23, 2004)

This should b a great time running the vta's!!! they will be cool!!!


----------



## Part Timer (Feb 5, 2008)

*Gear Ratios and set up help*

Since I have never ran VTA I can only go by what I have read over the months. Since they tried to level the playing field between different motor and battery combos with final drive ratio will it hold true at Joes? I am goign to run a stock motor and 4 cell to start out with. Mainly because i do not want to buy a lipo and new brushlessmotor yet until I run the class and see how I like and how much I can actually race in it. I imagine most guys are runnign the 21.5 and lipo so am I goign to be at a great disadvantage with my stock motor 4 cell combo. I imagine the track will be pretty small so it will be a torque type track. I am just wondering and realize the true answer will show up when we get them on the track. 

Now the second part. Any setup tips for a tc-4 runnign VTA? Spring and oil starting point would be helpful. I have never ran my tc-4 and currently have it set up for a starting point when I hoped to get it to Joes to run Nastruck. I have heard that you want them kind of soft on the springs to help cornering and keep the tires cool. I really hope to get a body and tries intime to make it up there.:woohoo:

Thanks for letting me ramble,

Bob


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Part Timer said:


> Since I have never ran VTA I can only go by what I have read over the months. Since they tried to level the playing field between different motor and battery combos with final drive ratio will it hold true at Joes? I am goign to run a stock motor and 4 cell to start out with. Mainly because i do not want to buy a lipo and new brushlessmotor yet until I run the class and see how I like and how much I can actually race in it. I imagine most guys are runnign the 21.5 and lipo so am I goign to be at a great disadvantage with my stock motor 4 cell combo. I imagine the track will be pretty small so it will be a torque type track. I am just wondering and realize the true answer will show up when we get them on the track.
> 
> Now the second part. Any setup tips for a tc-4 runnign VTA? Spring and oil starting point would be helpful. I have never ran my tc-4 and currently have it set up for a starting point when I hoped to get it to Joes to run Nastruck. I have heard that you want them kind of soft on the springs to help cornering and keep the tires cool. I really hope to get a body and tries intime to make it up there.:woohoo:
> 
> ...


Raise your a-arms up with shims for a higher roll center- helps the car change directions quicker and prevents scrubbing in corners. Spring it very soft- green or Silver springs, 35wt and #2 Pistons. You'll know when you have the car too stiff, because the tires squeal and it traction rolls. 4* caster seems a good start, and little rear toe.

FWIW, we've had guys win at Indy Slots with 21.5, 17.5, and 27T motor/battery combos. The smaller the track, the less it matters. 4.6 is a good FDR for Slots with the 21.5/Lipo, so I imagine you'll be even higer- maybe 4.8 to 5. the 4.2 is too low for most tracks. the New Years race at The Moose was almost wide open, and even then 4.2 was overgeared


----------



## kingkart (Dec 11, 2007)

time is drawing near, for the first vta race at the barn. this is going to pretty cool. i will have mine ready this weekend for a trial run. i think all the regulars have one in the making and those who dont will iam sure.


----------



## Part Timer (Feb 5, 2008)

*Dosnt look like I will make it the 31st.*

I still need to get a body and tires and I doubt I will get anywhere to do that before then. HOpe it goes well and I should make it someday:freak:


----------



## royz400 (Oct 23, 2007)

there are tires and wheels instock at the Barn and a couple of bodies too for VTA.


----------



## Part Timer (Feb 5, 2008)

royz400 said:


> there are tires and wheels instock at the Barn and a couple of bodies too for VTA.


I am going to be in Terre Haute tomorrow afternoon, I hope to get to stop by Joes then. Might just make it next week. (fingers crosses)


----------



## royz400 (Oct 23, 2007)

We are going to run thr first couple of VTA races on Sunday with the oval program starting next Sunday Feb. 1st instead of Sat. This is due to my work schedule not planning out the way I thought it would. We will have a simple road course set up and will open at 9:00 am instead of 10:00 to give a little extra practice time for both classes. After a couple of weeks we will go to Sat racing as planned. This will also insure we have enough turn marshals too.


----------



## Part Timer (Feb 5, 2008)

I would like to see some pictures of teh VTA's you ugys are going to run. Joe said mine is supposed to be in this week so I hope to apint it this weekend.:thumbsup:


----------

